# What are the best laptop brands?



## JLV2k5 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello.  I am getting a new laptop soon and would like to know everyone's option on a good laptop brand.  I have included 8 popular brands within the poll.  Feel free to select more than one type if you think they are good.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## brian (Nov 13, 2008)

lenovo is the best if you want it to last and you buy a higher end one (~$1,500). they are very strong and reliable.

But i have a HP and it works great. I would have chosen gateway, i have one that is 4 years old and it runs like it is one day old. However it seems the newer gateways are not as good.


----------



## JLV2k5 (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks Brian


----------



## Geoff (Nov 13, 2008)

I've had an Apple, Acer, Toshiba, Gateway, HP, Compaq, and Dell laptops and I've never had major issues with them personally.  I usually go for the computer that has the best price/performance, brand doesn't mean much to me.


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm going to have to recommend Asus. Probably the best laptop brand in terms of quality of hardware and performance. HP is probably the best on that list though.


----------



## Calibretto (Nov 13, 2008)

I have an HP and it's not bad, but they use horrible quality hardware like most PC manufacturers. I've heard good things from Lenovo, and Asus makes some great netbooks.


----------



## dznutz (Nov 13, 2008)

oftentimes a brand will be made by many manufacturers (unless the manufacturer makes its own laptops - asus).  the more expensive high end line of a brand tends to be more well made than a cheapo model.


----------



## Vizy (Nov 13, 2008)

I voted everything but gateway. The reason is because i have never had any experience with gateway.


----------



## diduknowthat (Nov 13, 2008)

Levono and HP are probably the best in that list. But what about Asus??


----------



## Kill Bill (Nov 13, 2008)

Wheres Apple.


----------



## mtb211 (Nov 13, 2008)

asus


----------



## tlarkin (Nov 13, 2008)

For PC I would say

HP (business class)
Lenovo
Asus

My preferred laptop is Macbook Pro


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Nov 14, 2008)

Dell and Lenovo make really good laptops.

I also think Asus needs to be on the list. They make really high quality products.


----------



## logies (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok I might check that out. Thanks


----------



## laznz1 (Nov 14, 2008)

I would either go wih a HP or ASUS recently brought a ASUS and i love it


----------



## `PaWz (Nov 21, 2008)

Lenovo or HP


----------



## `PaWz (Nov 21, 2008)

Kill Bill said:


> Where's Apple?


He probably isn't planning on buying a macbook.


----------



## scooter (Nov 21, 2008)

Asus!


----------



## JLV2k5 (Nov 21, 2008)

thanks everyone.  And yes, I am not buying an Apple laptop


----------



## ikermalli (Nov 21, 2008)

I like the look of vaio machines but lenovo makes the most sturdy machines by far. My dad has had a lenovo for... about ever! Since they got fingerprint scanning on them basically.


----------



## billygt (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm wondering if HP got so much votes because they are more widespread?


----------



## Java (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi there, JLV2k5.

What laptop is best for you depends on what you are after.  Generally speaking, i would go for a HP Pavillion or a Dell, however thats just my opinion.  If you are after the best gaming performance, the Dell XPS range is for you.  The XPS M1730 is the leading gaming laptop in the world, and if you're serious about your gaming, the XPS can be fitted with QuadCore processors (2.53GHz) or a DuoCore processor (3GHz).  It is really a desktop replacement, as it can reach excrutiatingly hot temperatures and isn't something you want to be stuck with on the go.  The amazing capabilities of an XPS will come at a price however, starting at $3000 for your basic XPS M1730.  The XPS M1530 and the M1330 are a little more comforting financially and offer the portability and performance Dell is known for.  If you are after a more business-orientated experience, may i suggest a smaller more portable notebook.  Asus is you're specified brand in this genre; they are renound for their amazing battery life and portability.  Moreover, if you are after a laptop which will give you all-round excellence, i would strongly suggest having a closer look at the HP range.  You just can't seem to go wrong with an HP - one of the most reliable notebooks out.

I hope I have been of assistance!


----------



## mix1009 (Jan 22, 2009)

I have to say Dell.
The quality and their service is great


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jan 22, 2009)

I had a guy come into work looking for a "regular" laptop for his daughter. He decided to get her an ASUS Eee PC. He was complaining because it didn't have an optical drive (thats why he came to my computer store - to buy a different laptop). Needless to say he pissed me off because he failed to understand the uses of an Eee PC.


----------



## vroom_skies (Jan 22, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> For PC I would say
> 
> HP (business class)
> Lenovo



A man after my own heart


----------



## Intel_man (Jan 22, 2009)

Other.


Fujitsu.


----------



## tlarkin (Jan 22, 2009)

vroom_skies said:


> A man after my own heart



My last PC laptop was a few years ago and it was a small compact HP business class 12".  That thing was rugged, ran like a hoss, and it never crashed.  I ran mostly Linux on it, but on occasion boot into XP.  

Then I got my first Macbook Pro, then I got my second Macbook Pro, and I don't think I am ever going to look back until I find the next laptop that blows me away.

However, HP business class (not their consumer ones) are great machines.  Lenovo is good too, and I also do like some Acers and Asus ones.  We just got a few thousand Acer Netbooks at work.  I have to admit, they are pretty slick.


----------



## daisymtc (Jan 22, 2009)

Others


----------



## Hugh9191 (Jan 23, 2009)

I have an Acer netbook and I do rather like it specially now I have wiped the pre installed horrible mutation of Fedora 8 and installed Ubuntu 8.10 on it. I can now access my network drives, switch the automatic logon off and install things!! All the stuff you'd hope for really.

But for a full size laptop I think I'd go for a HP or a Dell if I was paying for it and a Levono if someone else was or money wasn't a factor! The Levonos are designed very nicely and have keyboards second to none!


----------



## bomberboysk (Jan 23, 2009)

I would have to vote out of the ones in the poll, lenovo. But overall i think that asus makes the best notebooks for the $, and for the price the features on the notebooks cant be beat. Compaq and hp have let me down in the quality of their product twice now, so i dont plan on ever buying another hp(hp and compaq are same company for those who dont know) notebook.


----------



## tlarkin (Jan 23, 2009)

My vote goes for Macbook Pro but it isn't listed.  It can run any OS, has great specs, 1" thick, light weight, tons of features, and OS X.


----------

